# userdata partition issue



## julienvt (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi all,

i have a problem, I can't format/erase/write on userdata partition.
i tried several roms in odin, including stock, all fails when trying to write userdata

then i tried with fastboot as per this subject:
http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-relock/

it all works fine until it reaches userdataCode:


```
sending 'bootloader' (2308 KB)...<br />
OKAY [  0.259s]<br />
writing 'bootloader'...<br />
OKAY [  0.665s]<br />
finished. total time: 0.924s<br />
rebooting into bootloader...<br />
OKAY [  0.006s]<br />
finished. total time: 0.006s<br />
sending 'radio' (12288 KB)...<br />
OKAY [  1.351s]<br />
writing 'radio'...<br />
OKAY [  2.013s]<br />
finished. total time: 3.364s<br />
rebooting into bootloader...<br />
OKAY [  0.006s]<br />
finished. total time: 0.006s<br />
archive does not contain 'boot.sig'<br />
archive does not contain 'recovery.sig'<br />
archive does not contain 'system.sig'<br />
--------------------------------------------<br />
Bootloader Version...: PRIMELC03<br />
Baseband Version.....: I9250XXLJ1<br />
Serial Number........: 0A3BDBBB0B01F015<br />
--------------------------------------------<br />
checking product...<br />
OKAY [  0.007s]<br />
checking version-bootloader...<br />
OKAY [  0.008s]<br />
checking version-baseband...<br />
OKAY [  0.008s]<br />
sending 'boot' (4400 KB)...<br />
OKAY [  0.489s]<br />
writing 'boot'...<br />
OKAY [  0.625s]<br />
sending 'recovery' (4900 KB)...<br />
OKAY [  0.545s]<br />
writing 'recovery'...<br />
OKAY [  0.805s]<br />
erasing 'system'...<br />
OKAY [  0.014s]<br />
sending 'system' (425579 KB)...<br />
OKAY [ 46.553s]<br />
writing 'system'...<br />
OKAY [ 57.322s]<br />
erasing 'userdata'...
```
it then just hangs forever, when other partitions are erase in tenth of second)
I tried from windows and linux, with different cables...

so, hardware issue ? anything i can try to fix it (soft/hard)? replacing the motherboard would work ? it's not under guarantee anymore, so my guess is getting it to a repair center might cost more than it's worth...

thanks in advance !


----------



## julienvt (Jun 3, 2013)

i can't get in recovery mode either... I tried flashing stock and latest cwm, both display a standind droid with a spinning blue 'diamond' in its chest.
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## julienvt (Jun 3, 2013)

update: i am now able to get into trwp recovery, so i can access adb shell.
I am trying to run diagnosis on userdata partition, but i am not really sure how to do it...


```
ls -l /dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    20 Jan  1 20:49 boot -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p7<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    21 Jan  1 20:49 cache -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p11<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    20 Jan  1 20:49 dgs -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p6<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    20 Jan  1 20:49 efs -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p3<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    21 Jan  1 20:49 metadata -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p13<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    20 Jan  1 20:49 misc -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p5<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    20 Jan  1 20:49 param -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p4<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    20 Jan  1 20:49 radio -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p9<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    20 Jan  1 20:49 recovery -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p8<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    20 Jan  1 20:49 sbl -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p2<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    21 Jan  1 20:49 system -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p10<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    21 Jan  1 20:49 userdata -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p12<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    20 Jan  1 20:49 xloader -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
```


```
~ # e2fsck -c /dev/block/mmcblk0p12<br />
e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)<br />
e2fsck: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/block/mmcblk0p12<br />
Could this be a zero-length partition?
```


```
/sbin # fdisk -l /dev/block/mmcblk0p1<br />
fdisk: can't open '/dev/block/mmcblk0p1': I/O error<br />
/sbin # fdisk -l /dev/block/mmcblk0p9<br />
fdisk: can't open '/dev/block/mmcblk0p9': I/O error<br />
/sbin # fdisk -l /dev/block/mmcblk0p3<br />
fdisk: can't open '/dev/block/mmcblk0p3': I/O error<br />
/sbin # fdisk -l /dev/block/mmcblk0p12<br />
fdisk: can't open '/dev/block/mmcblk0p12': I/O error
```


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

If you still need this, here is the .PIT file for the VZW Galaxy Nexus. Try using Heimdall 1.4.0 with the .PIT in place and format partitions checked with a factory stock ROM. Or try the same with Odin using the PIT and format option checked.

http://db.tt/LmmFo2fw

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------

